# Where are the outback owners?



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey Guys, how did yall find this site? I found it in another RV forum by chance. I mean there's got to be more than 56 outback owners with internet, know what I mean Vern? I like this site and would like to see it grow. How do you get the word out to other outback owners about ths site?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have posted the web address on a couple other forums in the past. Some of us here found the link on other RV forums. Spread the word anyway you can. More users mean more info and answers to our questions.

A forum like this is the best way to find out some things the Manufacter won't tell you.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

WOODTRAILMAN, your guess is as good as mine. You would think they would have found us by now. Ya know what I mean...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Everyone!

OK I'm living proof that new people are still finding the site as this is my first post here. We are new owners of the Outback listed below, and also newbies with our first trailer. Guess we started out right!

I heard about this site while reading the forums at RV.Net which is another good group. I look forward to participating here and perhaps even answering a few questions as I gain some experience with our new home away from home.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome Jim glad to have ya, we can use all the Outbackers we can get here...


----------



## Lostboyinva (Jan 22, 2004)

I also just found this site. Getting a bit of Winter doldrums from lack of camping and decided to check out the RV sites at lunch. Saw a post about what happened to outbackers.com. A couple of minutes later and here I am. Great to see a site devoted to Outbacks. We love our 25RSS.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm new here as well. I'm KellerJames and we absolutely enjoy our OutBack21RS. It's our first travel trailer and camping has never been better. When a 'tent' camper tells me "that's not camping". I just grin







and say "Oh yes it is". I found out about this site on RV.NET and I too hope to see this site grow. It's a good feeling to see other OutBacks at the parks. So fellow OutBackers, here's







to getting to know you all both here and at the campgrounds.


----------



## artax (Jan 30, 2004)

Good day
I just found this site also. Nice to see a site for us. I bought my 26rs two years ago, and have been very happy. It has everything I was looking for.


----------

